# Internet



## PeteB (Sep 4, 2009)

Any ISP recommendations from folks who've been here for years?
Have been with Internet Egypt (so so) and now with Vodafone. Both have been ok whilst the damn thing is up and running but the support service when you have problems is woeful.
Is there any point in changing or is just down to the quality of the phone lines?

Any suggestions welcomed

thanks Pete


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Pete and welcome to the forum

I am afraid alot of our problems are down to the quality of the telephone lines, at my previous house I constantly had noise on the line which of course interferes with your internet connection.
I have moved and the problem is not quite so bad but there are days when I struggle to get a connection. Reporting the fault on your telephone line is a hit and miss affair there are no BT vans here full of spare parts, the "engineer" a word I use loosely turns up with a screwdriver and the receiver part of the telephone.
Customer service here is poor regardless which company you use.
Maiden


----------



## PeteB (Sep 4, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Pete and welcome to the forum
> 
> I am afraid alot of our problems are down to the quality of the telephone lines, at my previous house I constantly had noise on the line which of course interferes with your internet connection.
> I have moved and the problem is not quite so bad but there are days when I struggle to get a connection. Reporting the fault on your telephone line is a hit and miss affair there are no BT vans here full of spare parts, the "engineer" a word I use loosely turns up with a screwdriver and the receiver part of the telephone.
> ...


Hi Maiden, thanks.
Thought that was the situation. Made worse by the daughter downloading 24/7 and the wife demanding radio 4 ditto
cheers


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Personally I use Etisalat wireless connection and can usually find a decent signal in most places I go.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I recommend Etisalat for wireless connections just as Sam did, most of you guys probably use laptops not desktops, so Etisalat would be a nice choice.

As for those who do use desktops, or wanna get a fixed LAN connection, Etisalat is starting this service as I heard, so you need to understand how things work in Egypt, whenever you see a new product or a new brand for a product that's already available in markets??? that means that they're gonna provide the best products and/or services they can offer just to gain the targeted number of customers, and that you should take advantage of that cause it won't last if they did get the number of customers they were targeting!!

Usually TE-Data would be recommended, but I don't prefer it, they got many tracing rules and blah blah blah, and you'd always get the same respond from the tech support people, "we're doing some maintenance in the mean while" !! EVEN IF THEY'RE NOT!

As for connections with speeds higher than 2 M, you need to be aware that not all cities have the required hard wares to support a speed higher than 2 M over the landlines, so don't let your ISP fool you and charge you for a higher speed than the one you're really getting.

Have a nice staying in here, and be patient when it comes to the internet connection, it can give you a real hard time sometimes.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I use Etisalat mobile broadband, normal speed, fine for most things, including Radio 4 and 7 lol but it does break up sometimes. For lots of downloads you may prefer the faster speed, which is twice the price, ( 300 not 150 le pcm) My computer isn't fast enough to benefit, but a friend who downloads loads of music prefers the fast connection. And of course you can travel around Egypt with it.


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> Personally I use Etisalat wireless connection and can usually find a decent signal in most places I go.


Hi,
Is the Etisalat wireless connection like a dongle we have here? Also is it better to buy a mobile phone in sharm and is there a network you recommend?
Cheers


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi,
> Is the Etisalat wireless connection like a dongle we have here? Also is it better to buy a mobile phone in sharm and is there a network you recommend?
> Cheers


A dongle is exactly what it is  I'm on the 150 LE pcm as you get unlimited downloads, but think you can get as cheap as 49 LE pcm with limited download. Depends on your usage.

Is it better to buy a mobile phone in Sharm? No. Whatever phone you are currently using now in UK, just get it unlocked and buy a sim card when you arrive here. Unless you actually want a new phone of course  

As for networks - your choice is Etisalat, Mobinil or Vodafone. As far as I am aware they are all much of a much for general use, so it would really depend on what kind of calls you will be making. I have a personal number on Vodafone and a business line on Etisalat. My other half is on Mobinil. Usually network to network calls are cheaper, so if you have friends on the same network go with that one. Etisalat have an amazing deal for international calling, so go with them if you'll be calling home a lot. As I have a business line I pay a monthly subscription and get a package deal, but I think their rates are pretty good for the normal users too.


----------

